# Your worst interview



## Hooked (3/6/18)

Have you ever been through a really bad interview, either as an interviewer or interviewee? Do tell!

Many years ago I went for an interview with an agency. The interview was at 4pm and by the time I arrived I was hot, tired and hangry. I was given a form to fill in, which asked for my employment details since I had started working. I was in my forties at the time. I was also asked many questions about my personal life. 

My hangriness was increasing by the minute and before I could stop myself I asked, "Would you also like to know what my Grandmother has for breakfast?" I wasn't asked to come back for a second interview.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/18)

Once I went for an interview at TCS which is an IT giant and a privilege to work because they really take care of the employees. There were 6 rounds of screening and I did really well, I can tell because a crowd of almost 70 people had reduced to 7 successful candidates. The last round was an HR round, personal questions were followed by "expected salary". I was really generous in answering. The interviewers expression changed and he asked "are you negotiable". Now English is my second language and I dint know back then what did negotiable meant (I was 21 and stupid) , but I knew it's an open ended question so I had to choose and I said no.
Never heard back from them.
Later I spoke to my friend who had referred me there, he said that the standard salary for the post I applied for was half of what I demanded

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/18)

I have one more. Before the above I was looking for temp job so applied for a customer service position. One of the round was free speech where they give u a topic to speak on and I my topic was "grass is greener on the other side".
Now I am from a science background and this is clearly not true, I started my speech " grass is not greener on the other side, infact grass is less green on the ventral side. This is because the concentration of chlorophyll is more on the dorsal side so that it can capture maximum sunlight". 
..... Blank stare followed by "we will get back to u later".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (3/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Once I went for an interview at TCS which is an IT giant and a privilege to work because they really take care of the employees. There were 6 rounds of screening and I did really well, I can tell because a crowd of almost 70 people had reduced to 7 successful candidates. The last round was an HR round, personal questions were followed by "expected salary". I was really generous in answering. The interviewers expression changed and he asked "are you negotiable". Now English is my second language and I dint know back then what did negotiable meant (I was 21 and stupid) , but I knew it's an open ended question so I had to choose and I said no.
> Never heard back from them.
> Later I spoke to my friend who had referred me there, he said that the standard salary for the post I applied for was half of what I demanded



Oh....what a pity to have lost a job because of one word @Faiyaz Cheulkar. I hate that question - one never knows which is the best answer. Too high, too low, either way isn't good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (4/6/18)

I did a few interviews for my team and had one lady come in for the interview but most of the questions we asked her she would rather not answer. Needless to say after she walked out the interview room I put her CV into the no pile. The most important part of an interview is to answer all questions unless they intrude on your privacy. How could one choose to not answer a simple question like, why would you want to come work for our company? And I wasn't being scary, most of my interviewee's ended up smiling and relaxed when they walked out cause of my last question which even the lady chose not to answer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (4/6/18)

I had a mate that went for an interview,real “plaas japie”...In the interview he was asked “are you bilingual?” And hes answer...Nee oom eks in die NG Kerk!What a nut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (6/6/18)

How most vape shop employees get hired...

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## ShamZ (6/6/18)

Cobrali said:


> I did a few interviews for my team and had one lady come in for the interview but most of the questions we asked her she would rather not answer. Needless to say after she walked out the interview room I put her CV into the no pile. The most important part of an interview is to answer all questions unless they intrude on your privacy. How could one choose to not answer a simple question like, why would you want to come work for our company? And I wasn't being scary, most of my interviewee's ended up smiling and relaxed when they walked out cause of my last question which even the lady chose not to answer.


What is your final question, if I may ask?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

